# Sticky needs to be updated.



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This sticky in the "DirecTV Receiver with TiVo" forum needs to be updated.
LNB, Multiswitch, and DirecTV Signal FAQ's
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=55509

It is terribly out of date.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If you PM unixadm any edits/suggestions, he can update the post.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I did that a couple of years ago, yet it wasn't updated.

But, now there's a whole bunch more.

Thanks, I'll PM him this thread.


----------

